# PC  für WoW



## Cyanara (11. Februar 2010)

Hi, da mein PC zu schlecht für WoW ist, muss was neues her.
Ich will nicht auf den höchsten Einstellungen spielen,sondern einfach nur ein flüssiges Spielvergnügen in Raids haben.
Mein Aktueller PC:
AMD Sempron 3000 MhZ
1GB Ram
ATI HD 2600 Pro
250gb Festplatte IDE -.-
Wie ihr seht ein recht schlechter PC.
Da ich nur begrenzte finanzielle Mittel habe, suche ich was recht günstiges. Ich spiele eigentlich nur WoW ,gelegentlich CSS.
Ich dachte an 250-300 Euro. Was bräuchte ich neu?:
CPU,Ram,Festplatte,Netzteil,Graka.Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke.

Achja das zusammenbauen wäre kein Problem für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (11. Februar 2010)

Und ich denke da ist mit Aufrüsten nicht mehr viel getan.
Deine Graka ist zu langsam für Wow. Deshalb brauchst du eine neue. 
Dein Prozessor ist zu langsam für eine neue Graka, darum brauchst du einen neuen Prozessor.
Jetzt brauchst du ein neues Board für den neuen Prozi.
Und da dein Ram nicht passen wird, brauchst du neuen Speicher.
Jetzt dürfte dein Netzteil langsam zu klein werden, wobei ich nicht sicher bin ob dein Netzteil überhaupt die Anschlüsse hat um ein neues Mainboard zu betreiben.

Also du brauchst neu: Prozi, Mainboard, Speicher, Netzteil und Graka. Du kannst behalten: Laufwerke und Gehäuse.

Was für ein Betriebssystem hast du ? Ich bin mir nämlich nicht sicher ob die neuesten Grafikkarten unter XP (geraten)noch richtig laufen ?

Mit deinen 250-300 Euro wirst du von daher nicht so richtig weit kommen. 
Das sind in meinen Augen die Komponenten unter denen sich ein Aufrüsten momentan nicht so wirklich lohnt.

*Intel Core i5-750 Box 8192Kb, LGA1156 170 &#8364;
Sapphire HD5670 1G GDDR5 PCI-E HDMI / DVI-I / DP 96&#8364;
generisches Mainboard 70-100 &#8364;
2 GB Speicher 50-70 &#8364;
Xigmatek 500 Watt Netzteil 55 &#8364;*


----------



## Cyanara (11. Februar 2010)

Da wird mein Limit aber stark überschritten und wie gesagt,er sollte nur für WoW reichen und da reicht doch auch en älterer Dual Core oder?


----------



## Soramac (11. Februar 2010)

Da irgendwie WoW nicht richtig Quadcore unterstützt, keine Ahnung ob das jetzt mit dem neuen Patch wirklich funktioniert, reicht auch ein Dual Core.


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. Februar 2010)

Mein normaler Tipp an dieser Stelle währe den pc für 150 zu verticken und dir dann den forenpc zu hohlen. Blos denke ich kaum, dass dir den jemand für 150 abkauft. 
Es gibt zwar viele angebote hier im internet, schau aber dass du nicht beschissen wirst. Zb ist eine GT 220 sicher keine Gamerkarte.
Also wenn du echt nicht mehr als 300 hast dann google [http://ecosia.org/index.php] mal en bisschen umweltfreundlich nach dem was du suchst, und schreib uns hier deine gefunden angebote rein. Ich muss jetzt nämlich leider weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Da irgendwie WoW nicht richtig Quadcore unterstützt, keine Ahnung ob das jetzt mit dem neuen Patch wirklich funktioniert, reicht auch ein Dual Core.



Ne WoW unterstütz kein Quadcore, man kann sich seit dem patch nur aussuchen welche 2 kerne wow verwenden darf, soll!


----------



## Soramac (11. Februar 2010)

Laut dem neuen Patchnotes soll es funktionieren.


----------



## Falathrim (11. Februar 2010)

Caps-lock wieso lohnt sich nur das? o.0 Einen i5/i7 braucht man für WoW bei Gott nicht

@TE:
Ich würd dir definitiv empfehlen, das Budget auf ca. 400 Euro aufzustocken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wär für WoW schon ausreichend (imho)


----------



## Klos1 (11. Februar 2010)

Cyanara schrieb:


> Da wird mein Limit aber stark überschritten und wie gesagt,er sollte nur für WoW reichen und da reicht doch auch en älterer Dual Core oder?



Und welchen älteren Dualcore willst du denn in den Sockel stecken? Da wünsch ich mal viel Spass beim suchen, ich denke du wirst nichts finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aufrüsten geht hier einfach nicht, ohne das man im Endeffekt eh fast alles tauschen müsste.


----------



## Cyanara (11. Februar 2010)

Ich suche ja auch nicht neue komponenten für mein Mainboard,sondern neue Komponeneten die auf ein neues Mainboard kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (11. Februar 2010)

Hast du die Zusammenstellung die ich gepostet hab überhaupt gesehen?


----------



## muehe (11. Februar 2010)

Cyanara schrieb:


> Ich suche ja auch nicht neue komponenten für mein Mainboard,sondern neue Komponeneten die auf ein neues Mainboard kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da passt nix vernünftiges drauf


----------



## Klos1 (11. Februar 2010)

Cyanara schrieb:


> Ich suche ja auch nicht neue komponenten für mein Mainboard,sondern neue Komponeneten die auf ein neues Mainboard kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, aber dafür ist dann das Budget zu eng. Ein neuer Dualcore braucht ein neues Board. Das Board braucht dann entweder DDR2 oder DDR3-Ram. Außerdem passt die AGP-Karte da nicht mehr rein, also neue Graka, was ja so und so Sinn macht, bei deiner jetzigen. Und das wiederum wirft die Frage auf, ob dein Netzteil dann genug Saft hat. Desweiteren wirst du mindestens schon mal mit Adapter arbeiten müssen, weil dein Netzteil bestimmt noch nen 20poligen ATX-Stecker hat. Außerdem wirst du auch noch nen Adapter für den Stromanschluß der PCI-Express-Karte brauchen.

Dann hättest du das Minimum. Dennoch steht dann auch noch die Frage im Raum, wie sinnig es ist, die neue Komponenten mit deiner uralten und langsamen Festplatte zu verwenden. Im Endeffekt kannst du dann noch dein Gehäuse behalten und deinen Brenner/DVD-Laufwerk. Trotzdem ist es unter dem Strich ein neuer PC, den du dann gekauft hättest.

Und für 250-300 Euro gibt es da halt nicht wirklich was.


----------



## Ogil (11. Februar 2010)

Ich nehm mal an, dass das hier ein Sempron 3000+ ist und das Board dann wahrscheinlich Socket-A. Fuer Socket-A spielt Deine CPU schon oben mit, aufruesten ist nicht. Das heisst Du musst mindestens Motherboard, CPU und RAM auswechseln, da die GraKa auch hoffnungslos veraltet ist, diese auch. Und wie schon gesagt wurde - dann wirst Du sehr wahrscheinlich auch ein neues Netzteil brauchen. Im Prinzip also so ziemlich einen neuen Rechner...


----------



## Cyanara (11. Februar 2010)

Lest nicht ab dem letzten Beitrage,sondern von oben ,danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Da irgendwie WoW nicht richtig Quadcore unterstützt, keine Ahnung ob das jetzt mit dem neuen Patch wirklich funktioniert, reicht auch ein Dual Core.



Gibt es seit Heute einen Patch der 4 kerne unterschützt? 

muss ich gleich wieder wow Installieren.. ?


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Gibt es seit Heute einen Patch der 4 kerne unterschützt?
> 
> muss ich gleich wieder wow Installieren.. ?



nein.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Februar 2010)

Ich werf jetzt einfach mal den Warenkorb hier in die Runde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Netzteil ATX be quiet! Pure Power BQT L7 430W ATX 2.3***




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

AMD Athlon II X2 240 2.80GHz AM3 2MB 65W BOX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

GIGABYTE GA-MA770-UD3 AM2+ ATX***




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

2x2048MB Kit Mushkin ES2-6400 800MHz CL5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

512MB XFX Radeon HD5670 GDDR5 PCIe

Würde 293 Euro bei DriveCity kosten. Ist halt jetzt noch die alte AM2+ Platform.


----------



## Soramac (11. Februar 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> nein.




Ich habe nochmals nachgelesen und es nun möglich...

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Bei Dualcores stellt man es auf "3" um beide Kerne für WoW zu nutzen (Standard), 
bei Tricores "7" um alle 3 zu nutzen, 
bei Quadcores "15" um alle 4 zu nutzen, 
und Prozessoren der i7er Reihe sollen den Wert "85" nehmen. 
Dann arbeitet WoW eben mit allen Kernen eurer CPU. [/font]


----------



## Kyragan (11. Februar 2010)

Nein. Der Patch verändert nur die Kernzuordnung. Ich bezweifle, dass sie den kompletten Programmcode, der bei WoW Milliarden von Zeilen betragen sollte, innerhalb eines kleinen Patches vollkommen umschreiben.


----------



## Xerivor (11. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich mich bei den Patchnotes nicht verlesen habe, stimmt es was Soramac sagt.


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nein. Der Patch verändert nur die Kernzuordnung. Ich bezweifle, dass sie den kompletten Programmcode, der bei WoW Milliarden von Zeilen betragen sollte, innerhalb eines kleinen Patches vollkommen umschreiben.



/sign

Wie ich geschrieben habe...


----------



## Ogil (11. Februar 2010)

Naja - sie muessen ja nicht alles umschreiben, um die vorhandenen Prozesse auf verschiedene Kerne verteilen zu koennen. Und das sollen nun halt 4 Kerne sein. Was nix daran aendert, dass es wahrscheinlich einen Prozess gibt, der 80% der WoW-Gesamtlast darstellt und auf einem Kern laeuft. Der Rest wird halt verteilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zurueck zum Thema: Mit dem was Klos da gepostet hat bist Du wohl so ziemlich beim Optimum fuer 300€. Musst Dir halt klar sein, dass das trotzdem kein toller Gaming-PC ist...


----------



## Caps-lock (11. Februar 2010)

An deiner Stelle würde ich dann lieber noch 1-3 Monate warten, sparen und mir den 450€ PC kaufen.


----------



## Cyanara (11. Februar 2010)

Jop hab mich nun entschieden ,noch en bisschen zu warten und mir dann was ordentliches zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotzdem danke an alle!


----------



## Falathrim (11. Februar 2010)

Cyanara schrieb:


> Jop hab mich nun entschieden ,noch en bisschen zu warten und mir dann was ordentliches zu holen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gute Entscheidung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyanara (23. Februar 2010)

Hi,nochmal ne Frage,habe einen PC gesehn mit folgenden Komponenten: Intel Q6600 4096MB Ram Geforce 8800GTS 2x 500GB Festplatte für 325 euro,wäre der Preis OK?Und würde das für WoW reichen?


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Februar 2010)

Der Intel Q6600 ist ein ziemlich Hitzkopf, aber hat eine Leistung, die mich immer wider staunen lässt, spreche aus erfahrung. Bei der Grafikkarte wäre es ausnahmsweise mal sinnvoll welche art von 8800GTS das ist - ausnahmsweise auch sinnvoll wieviel Grafikspeicher sie hat - 
Annsonsten siehst du ja ich benutze etwas ähnliches und spiele wow auf ultra -1x schatten mit 30 FPS, bei Raids schraub ich die Grafik dann auch mla runter, Schatten auf 0 zB. - Spiele das ganze auf 1440x900.


----------



## Cyanara (23. Februar 2010)

Hi für die Geforce hab ich folgende Daten: nVidia GeForce 8800GTS 320MB + Ageia PhysX Also ich möchte eig WoW nur flüssig spielen. Ultra High muss es nicht unbedingt sein. Es soll einfach nur gut aussehen und gut laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Februar 2010)

Ist der Computer irgendwie gebraucht ?


----------



## Cyanara (23. Februar 2010)

Ja ist er.


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Februar 2010)

Ich persönlich würde niemals nen Gebrauchtrechner kaufen. Und für 400€ hat die Fala was zusammgestellt was neu ist und eigentlich auch schneller sein sollte. 
Klos hat was für weniger als 300&#8364; NEU in den Raum geworfen, mit denen du deinen Rechner so aufrüsten kannst, das WoW läuft.


----------



## Cyanara (23. Februar 2010)

Denkst du echt,dass der schneller ist ? o.O


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Februar 2010)

Der Rechner von Klose? würde sagen hm..... ja =)


----------



## Erz1 (23. Februar 2010)

Cyanara schrieb:


> Denkst du echt,dass der schneller ist ? o.O



Ja - und er ist neu und man weiß , was drinne ist ;D
Auch wenn er 100 Euro teurer wäre, wäre er die bessere Entscheidung als einen gebrauchten PC zu kaufen.
Obwohl ich trotzdem noch sparen würde ^.^


----------



## Kyragan (23. Februar 2010)

Gebrauchtkauf muss nichts schlechtes sein. Ich hab in meinem Rechner auch n gebrauchtes Mainboard und RAM. Bisher hab ich keinerlei Grund mich zu beschweren. Man sollte sich 100%ig sicher sein, dass die Ware in einwandfreiem Zustand ist oder wenn sie Mängel besitzt diese bekannt sind und genannt werden. Wenn man dann schaut, dass der Verkäufer bspw. bei ebay oder in anderen Foren mit Marktplatz inkl. Bewertungssystem gute Bewertungen bekommen hat steht dem eigentlich nichts mehr im Wege, wenn alles vollständig geliefert wird.
Solange die Rechnung beiliegt kann auch noch Garantieansprüche geltend machen. Das ist alles kein Problem, solange man das Produkt zu 100% kennt und der Verkäufer vertrauenswürdig/seriös ist.


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Februar 2010)

Cyanara schrieb:


> Hi für die Geforce hab ich folgende Daten: nVidia GeForce 8800GTS 320MB + Ageia PhysX Also ich möchte eig WoW nur flüssig spielen. Ultra High muss es nicht unbedingt sein. Es soll einfach nur gut aussehen und gut laufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WoW und gut aussehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider ist das die schlechte 8800gts. Deswegen würd ich das nicht kaufen. Du kannst davon aussgehen, dass man da nur billigfabrikate, ram mainboard usw verwendet hat. Und die Grafikkarte reicht zwar für WoW, du musst aber denke ich schon bei den Einstellungen sparen.


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Februar 2010)

War der Q6600 nicht auch bei Overclockern sehr beliebt ? Und die Graka doch auch wenn ich nicht ganz irre.
Also kanns sein das dieses System schon mehr meilen auf dem Buckel hat, als man denkt.


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Februar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> War der Q6600 nicht auch bei Overclockern sehr beliebt ? Und die Graka doch auch wenn ich nicht ganz irre.
> Also kanns sein das dieses System schon mehr meilen auf dem Buckel hat, als man denkt.



Naja wie mans nimmt. Ich habe auch nen Q6600. Ich übertakte, mangels gutem Kühlungssystem und perönlicher Erfahrung nicht.


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Februar 2010)

Dann bist du auch kein Overclocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Manche Leuten haben das Teil auf bis zu 4 Ghz gezogen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Februar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Dann bist du auch kein Overclocker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich meine nur, dass es nicht zwangsläufig sein muss, dass das System sehr stark beansprucht wurde, und wollte an mir als Bsp zeigen, dass es nicht nur Overclocker gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Februar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - sie muessen ja nicht alles umschreiben, um die vorhandenen Prozesse auf verschiedene Kerne verteilen zu koennen. Und das sollen nun halt 4 Kerne sein. Was nix daran aendert, dass es wahrscheinlich einen Prozess gibt, der 80% der WoW-Gesamtlast darstellt und auf einem Kern laeuft. Der Rest wird halt verteilt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich würde den Aufwand nicht unterschätzen. Ich habe jetzt zwar kein Plan von Spieleprogrammierung, aber Multithreading kann sehr, sehr komplex werden. Und für Spiele wird das eher noch mehr gelten, als zum Beispiel für unsere Prozesse, die wir in der Firma so am laufen haben.

Irgendwelche simplen Aufgaben wie zum Beispiel einen Kopiervorgang auf nen anderen Thread zu legen ist kein Problem. Aber bei einen Spiel wird es sich wohl nicht vermeiden lassen, daß die Threads auch Daten untereinander austauschen, auf gleiche Variablen zugreifen und so weiter.

Deadlocks sind zu vermeiden, Variablen zu sperren und du musst dafür Sorge tragen, daß die Objekte, welche von den einzelnen Threads bearbeitet werden im gewünschten Zustand sind, wenn sie dann irgendwo anders gebraucht werden. Das synchronisieren von Threads ist hochgradig komplex und ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, daß das in Spielen schnell ungeahnte Ausmaße annimmt.



Caps-lock schrieb:


> Dann bist du auch kein Overclocker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hängt aber vom Stepping und nicht zuletzt von der CPU ab. Es gab aber in der Tat ein Stepping beim 6600er, daß sich mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit super übertakten lässt.
Natürlich immer abhängig vom Mainboard, denn beim alten Penryn wird die Northbridge ja immer mit übertaktet und zwar mit dem 4fachen FSB.

Nicht umsonst unterstützen die meisten Spiele nur Dualcore und skalieren bestenfalls ein wenig mit vier Kernen.


----------



## Cyanara (24. Februar 2010)

Hi hab mir mal was zusammengestellt:
ASRock G41M-S i-G41 S775 mATX***
2x2048MB Kit Mushkin PC2-6400 800MHz CL5
Intel Pentium Dual Core E6600 3, 06GHz 1066MHZ S775 2MB 65W BOX
160GB Hitachi 8.9cm (3.5) 160GB SATA HDS721016CLA382 7200 8mb
Netzteil ATX be quiet! Pure Power BQT L7 430W ATX 2.3***

Würde bei Drive City insgesamt 260Euro kosten.Eine Graka würde ich von nem Freund bekommen,ne 8800gtx
Wäre das gut für WoW?


----------



## muehe (24. Februar 2010)

lieber AM3 und DDR3 

mit nem X2 550

Board min. http://www.computerbase.de/preisvergleich/a433034.html oder für knappe 10 Euro mehr das Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3

CPU: http://www.computerbase.de/preisvergleich/a429793.html

RAM : http://www.computerbase.de/preisvergleich/a450122.html 

Netzteil bleibt so und halt ne Festplatte um die 250GB für um die 30Euro dann wärst bei knapp 300 Euro

HoH(Home of Hardware) oder Hardwareversand sollten alles haben


----------



## Cyanara (14. März 2010)

hi . wollte mal fragen, ob dieser PC für WoW reichen würde?
http://cgi.ebay.de/GAMER-PC-COMPUTER-AMD-Athlon-X2-250-2-x-3-GHz-4GB-500GB_W0QQitemZ280461786935QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Technik_Computer_Peripherieger%C3%A4te_PC_Systeme?hash=item414cd33f37


----------



## Klos1 (14. März 2010)

An und für sich ja, wenn auch wahrscheinlich nicht ganz für Ultral. Trotzdem kauft man keinen PC bei Ebay. 

Ebay-PC = Böse!


----------



## Cyanara (14. März 2010)

Warum?


----------



## Nebola (14. März 2010)

Weil man oft Probleme bekommt bzw verschwiegen werden, alles ist Top, solange bis man ihn benutzen will.

Dann wegen Garantie etc.


----------



## Cyanara (14. März 2010)

Habe meine letzten beiden PC's aus Ebay und eig keine Probleme gehabt.
Ich denke für den Preis finde ich aber auch nichts besseres bzw gleichwertiges.
Achja und die Bewertungen hab ich mir mal durchgelesen, da sind eigentlich keine negativen dabei.


----------



## muehe (14. März 2010)

nice 533er Ram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geiz is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyanara (14. März 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> nice 533er Ram
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das steht wo?


----------



## muehe (14. März 2010)

http://www.hardwaremania24.de/mod_info.php?mod_id=01989


----------



## Klos1 (14. März 2010)

Für das Geld bekommst du schon gleichwertiges. Das ganze hat nur einen Hacken. Es ist dann halt der gleiche Schrott.


----------



## Nebola (14. März 2010)

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*



			Dieses System ist in jeder Hinsicht erweiterbar, damit sind sie für viele Jahre abgesichert.

Eine randvolle DVD mit den neuesten 3D-Spielen (Tomb Raider: Legend, FarCry, HalfLife 2 Age of Empires 3,und viele mehr - Demoversionen - alle voll spielbar!) liegt jedem Game-PC für +1 EUR bei! Auspacken,Spielen! (Komplette Liste der Spiele hier)
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Haha, Farcry, HL2. AoE 2, OMG die neusten 3D Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar als wenn der PC länger als nen Jahr / 1,5 Jahre hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*[/font]


----------



## failrage (14. März 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Der Intel Q6600 ist ein ziemlich Hitzkopf, aber hat eine Leistung, die mich immer wider staunen lässt, spreche aus erfahrung. Bei der Grafikkarte wäre es ausnahmsweise mal sinnvoll welche art von 8800GTS das ist - ausnahmsweise auch sinnvoll wieviel Grafikspeicher sie hat -
> Annsonsten siehst du ja ich benutze etwas ähnliches und spiele wow auf ultra -1x schatten mit 30 FPS, bei Raids schraub ich die Grafik dann auch mla runter, Schatten auf 0 zB. - Spiele das ganze auf 1440x900.



Mein Q6600 wird nie wärmer als 40 Grad ^^ Da waren die Athlon XPs , die ich füher hatte, wesentlich schlimmer.


----------



## Cyanara (15. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*
> 
> Haha, Farcry, HL2. AoE 2, OMG die neusten 3D Spiele
> 
> ...



Naja für WoW wirds noch reichen..


----------



## Nebola (15. März 2010)

Ja auf Niedrigen Einstellungen, das stimmt.


----------



## Klos1 (15. März 2010)

Cyanara schrieb:


> Naja für WoW wirds noch reichen..



Ja, wird es. Aber das Produkt ist einfach nicht in sich stimmig. Du hast nen recht aktuellen Prozessor und aber lahmarschigen Ram. Desweiteren hast du ne alte IDE-Platte. Die wird auch nicht die schnellste sein. Dann hast du ein recht billiges Mainboard. Muss jetzt nicht unbedingt schlecht sein, da es bis auf wenige Ausnahmen gerade beim spielen meist nicht allzusehr auf die Performance Einfluss hat. Da müsste man mal schauen. Hier kann man aber auf jedenfall sagen, daß man kein teures Mainboard zum zocken braucht.

Dann kommen wir zum Netzteil. Ich wette mit dir, daß da ein Netzteil für 15 Euro verbaut ist. Das kann mit Glück natürlich auch ewig halten, aber mit Pech auch recht zeitig Ärger machen.
Außerdem ist der Lebensdauer der Hardware nicht förderlich, wenn sie an einem solchen Billigteil hängt. Man sollte einfach nicht am Netzteil sparen.

Investiere einfach ein bisschen mehr, so an die 450 Euro und du bekommst dann auch ein stimmiges Paket. Aber das hier ist ne Sparfalle.

So! Soviel zum Rechner.

Was du nun machst ist deine Sache. Du bist ja schließlich auch derjenige, der mit dem Ding dann leben muss.


----------



## .AllEyezOnMe. (15. März 2010)

Naja, zum WoW spielen reicht der sicher. Würd mir den trotzdem nicht kaufen..
Hab selber nur einen AMD 6000+, HD4670, 2GB RAM und ein billiges 400W Netzteil und komme auf High-Ultra Einstellungen locker auf 30+ fps.
Auch mein Mainboard K9N Neo V2 hat damals 35€ gekostet, ist also auch recht billig.

Irgendwie kommts mir so vor als würde jedes Netzteil, welches nicht von einer guten Marke stammt, hier im Forum als purer Schrott dargestellt werden. Ich hab jetzt mein 400W Netzteil von der Firma "Codegen" 3 Jahre in meinem PC und nie Probleme damit gehabt.

Nur mal als Beispiel, dass ein billiges Netzteil nicht immer so schlecht sein muss.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (15. März 2010)

Doch es ist immer schlecht, es hat einfach nicht die Sicherheitsmechanismen wie hochwertige Geräte.

Wenn man nen Blitz ins Hauseinschlägt, was unwahrscheinlich aber möglich ist, ist dein Rechner dann weg, denn das Netzteil hat zerschossen, und damit auch den Rest vom PC.

Gute Netzteile haben Schutzmechanismen gegen Überspannung, Unterspannung und weiß ich was alles.


----------



## .AllEyezOnMe. (15. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Doch es ist immer schlecht, es hat einfach nicht die Sicherheitsmechanismen wie hochwertige Geräte.
> 
> Wenn man nen Blitz ins Hauseinschlägt, was unwahrscheinlich aber möglich ist, ist dein Rechner dann weg, denn das Netzteil hat zerschossen, und damit auch den Rest vom PC.
> 
> Gute Netzteile haben Schutzmechanismen gegen Überspannung, Unterspannung und weiß ich was alles.



wozu gibt es blitzableiter ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn man realistisch bleibt? das heißt, wenn kein blitz im haus einschlägt..
man kann nicht sagen dass ein netzteil immer schlecht ist nur weils von nen china mist ist -
meins zB hat jetzt auch 3 jahre lang gehalten, und ich möcht wetten in 2 jahren wirds immer noch funktionieren.

man kann einfach nicht pauschal sagen: netzteil billig, china mist = schrott der nach 1 monat explodiert..


----------



## Xerivor (15. März 2010)

China = Mist.. weil sie die Energieverheizen anstatt sie sinvoll umzusetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sprich Wirkungsgrad is unter aller Sau...


----------



## Klos1 (15. März 2010)

.AllEyezOnMe. schrieb:


> wozu gibt es blitzableiter ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch, daß kann man. Hast du auch Werte bezüglich der Effizienz deines Netzteils? Wie hoch ist die denn so? Wieviel Strom zieht es aus der Dose, um die 400 Watt bereitstellen zu können?
Wie stabil sind denn die Spannungswerte? Es ist ja nicht so, daß Markennetzteile so teuer sind, weil sie eben von ner Marke sind. Wir sind hier nicht bei Klamotten und Marken wie Fubu oder so, wo man allein nur für das Logo zahlt.

Das der Rechner automatisch des Todes ist, nur weil ein billiges Netzteil dranhängt, wäre sicher übertrieben. Das Rechner wegen einem Billignetzteil noch nie abgeraucht sind aber ganz sicher auch.
Und dafür brauchst es bestimmt keinen Blitzschlag.


----------



## .AllEyezOnMe. (15. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Doch, daß kann man. Hast du auch Werte bezüglich der Effizienz deines Netzteils? Wie hoch ist die denn so? Wieviel Strom zieht es aus der Dose, um die 400 Watt bereitstellen zu können?
> Wie stabil sind denn die Spannungswerte? Es ist ja nicht so, daß Markennetzteile so teuer sind, weil sie eben von ner Marke sind. Wir sind hier nicht bei Klamotten und Marken wie Fubu oder so, wo man allein nur für das Logo zahlt.
> 
> Das der Rechner automatisch des Todes ist, nur weil ein billiges Netzteil dranhängt, wäre sicher übertrieben. Das Rechner wegen einem Billignetzteil noch nie abgeraucht sind aber ganz sicher auch.
> Und dafür brauchst es bestimmt keinen Blitzschlag.



Sollte mich das interessieren? Ich mein, alles funktioniert soweit.. (auf der +12V Schiene sind 16A, ich glaub das ist ja wichtig..irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Ich will ja jetzt nicht billige Noname-Netzteile gut stellen, ich hab damals ja auch nicht bewusst dieses Netzteil eingebaut, sondern das war in einem Fertig-PC drinnen. 40&#8364; für ein 430W Netzteil von be quiet! ist ja auch nicht viel..

Aber bisher hat es keine Probleme gemacht, deswegen finde ich spricht nichts gegen das Teil..
Und soooviel Strom wird's mir jetzt auch nicht ausm Stecker ziehen..


----------



## Nebola (15. März 2010)

Ja bisher, es kann aber immer passieren. Muss nicht kann aber.

Man sollte halt nie am falschen Ende sparen, lieber paar Euro mehr für nen NT ausgeben das was taugt als hinterher dazustehen, weils abgeraucht ist.

Es gibt Leute bei denen nix passiert und Leute bei denen es schon passiert ist, nur ne frage der Zeit bis man zu den letzteren gehört.


----------



## Klos1 (15. März 2010)

.AllEyezOnMe. schrieb:


> Sollte mich das interessieren?



Jo, sowas sollte ein nomal interessieren, spätestens dann, wenn man die Stromrechnung selbst zahlen muss. Und wenn ich von Spannung rede, dann meine ich Volt und nicht Ampere.


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. März 2010)

Ich würde diesen Pc bei Hardwaremania24.de bestellen. Hab da auch schonmal einen Pc bestellt der jetzt als 2. Computer schon 2 Jahre seine Arbeit Leistet

http://hardwaremania...hp?mod_id=02034 der ist ganz gut ich würde allerdings statt ide sata festplatte nehmen und statt dem standart ram einen mit 800er taktung nehmen. 
daten:

-Microsoft Windows 7 90 Tage Testversion 
-Athlon 64 II X2 250 2 x 3000 Mhz - 
-Mainboard Asus M2N68-AM SE Sockel AM2+
- 2048 MB DDRII Arbeitsspeicher 
- 500 GB IDE Festplatte 7,200 U/Min. mit 2 MB Cache 
- 16x max. DVD Laufwerk
- NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT 1024MB Speicher 
- OnBoard Soundchip 
- PC-Case 17

Vorteile von dem Shop
Günstig bei den Pcs der unteren Preisklasse.
keine Versandkosten xD 
Der Pc ist für das Geld gut zum spielen geeignet

Nachteil 
nur Gewährleistung Keine Garantie und bei mir hat es damals 1-2 Wochen gedauert bis der PC da war weil die den erst zusammenbauen und überprüfen etc.
insgesamt währen das dann 321&#8364; wenn du sata und höhere Taktung auswählst. Ich hoffe das sprengt nicht deinen rahmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (15. März 2010)

Ich Zieiter mal von der seite

"BRANDNEU! Athlon 64 II X2 250 2 x 3000 Mhz" 	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"500 GB IDE Festplatte 7,200 U/Min. mit 2 MB Cache" IDE wohoo

Schon Irgendwo knuffig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (15. März 2010)

Hallo !? die HDD steckt jeder SSD in die Tasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (15. März 2010)

Ich find die Kiste ja Grauenhaft. AM2-Billigboard mit passenderweise DDR2-RAM, IDE-Festplatte und ne mittlerweile völlig veraltete 9800GT die an nem nichtmal genannten (billig)Netzteil hängt. Na Prost Mahlzeit!


----------



## Animalm4st3r (15. März 2010)

die NT'S gegen Aufpreis sind von LC Power wo wird dann erst das herkommen aber am coolsten fand ich das Brandneu vor dem Athlon II X2
Edit: und so sinnvollte Auswahl möglichkeiten von nem Athlon II X2 dann kommt nen Phenom II X4 945^^


----------



## Nebola (15. März 2010)

Chinaböllernetzteile sind out.

KanonenschlagNetzteile sind viel beliebter.


----------

